# Driving outside UAE



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

Just wondering if a car is mortgaged under a bank is it allowed to leave UAE, e.g if your going to visit Saudi or Qatar etc?


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Warold said:


> Just wondering if a car is mortgaged under a bank is it allowed to leave UAE, e.g if your going to visit Saudi or Qatar etc?


Letters of no objection seem to be the norm over here, maybe you need one of these from the bank. safest bet is just ask the bank what their policy is.


----------



## kamrog (Oct 30, 2013)

You will probably need letter of no objection. The other thing is that this may be checked on the border or may not but they will pick up on this when buying insurance abroad.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I've driven mortgaged cars into Oman loads of times and have never been bothered for an NOC from the bank. There are no checks by the UAE authorities when you leave with a car. The only time you show the registration card is at immigration in Oman. I can't see they would be bothered that the car is mortgaged to a UAE bank. 

Never driven to KSA but I expect it's just the same.


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Well the best thing is still to check with the bank. Ask your personal advisor he should be able to tell you or point you in the direction of a man who can


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

...or just read the terms of your loan agreement and see what it says. Mine says I can take the car anywhere in the GCC without permission. I need approval to take it any further. 

5 minutes reading the agreement could save you hours of unnecessary hassle and waiting at the bank.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I have taken a mortgaged car to Oman in 2013 without needing an NOC. My insurance covered Oman as well as UAE.


----------



## blue2002 (Oct 29, 2013)

AlexDhabi said:


> I have taken a mortgaged car to Oman in 2013 without needing an NOC. My insurance covered Oman as well as UAE.


what insurance company did you use?


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Axa. But most insurance companies give Oman cover.


----------

